# Patagonia Torrentshell



## in the trees (Mar 24, 2005)

Anyone used this shell for biking? How does it fit? Durability and water repellency? Seems to get very good reviews, but I'm curious about using specifically for riding.


----------



## toni31 (Jul 22, 2012)

Search for some stretchy goretex jacket from mountaineering equipment, whatever is located in the stores near you., if you need a hard shell, otherwise soft shell.


----------



## mtn.skratch (Oct 19, 2008)

in the trees said:


> Anyone used this shell for biking? How does it fit? Durability and water repellency? Seems to get very good reviews, but I'm curious about using specifically for riding.


I have the Torrentshell and use it for riding in wet weather. It is very durable, no tears, doesn't snag easily. Lighting a stove in a tent one rainy night, a torn hose caused a lot of small fires, some on the sleeve of my jacket. Even those gas burns didn't go through just leaving black melted material, but never an issue and never had to patch. Keeps me very dry and very warm. The only fault is sometimes too warm. Overall it is a great jacket imo. No plans on replacing it for wet weather riding:thumbsup:


----------

